# AOE3 Asian Dynasties LAN Issue



## Nerverios (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey guys, new here...

So me an my mates have tried for a long time to get age of empires 3 asian dynasties to lan but failed an gave up. After being told by Ensemble and Microsoft "we do not offer support for lan as their are to many variable, thank you" i have turned to real techxperts.

The common issue is we cannot see the games in the lan window or direct ip. This only happens on asian dynasties ... if we chuck in normal AOE3 we can lan up fine ..... weird.

I have setup sharing, enabled netbios, done the user.cfg file that microsoft suggested to force AOE to use an ip. Ive added the ports 80 and 2300 - 2310 on my router ... even tried just plugging straight into the other pc around the router. Ive reinstalled and updated both pc's... still no go :S

We are both running XP sp3 but ive had this issue with another friend running vista it seems to be existing on both pc's.

All i can figure is that AOE3 Asian Dynasties is unable to figure out that i network exists...

Any suggestions or things to try would be awesome, since a few ppl have had this but fixed it though their solutions havent worked for me and microsoft doesnt give a rats *** as usual.


Cheers guys ray:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I don't know much about LAN but it sounds to me like it could be a in-game settings kind of problem rather then a port problem.

It may be worth poking around in the settings for a hidden or obscure setting which may sort out your problem.

Hope this works,
Redeye

P.S. Sorry about my not-so-good advice xD


----------



## Nerverios (Jul 16, 2010)

They dont give you much settings to play with in the LAN or technical side of things ... gonna give this "Hamachi" program a try and see if that works. 

Went onto the Official AOE3 forums and apparently it is labelling a pretty picking game when it comes to lan.

So here's hoping hamachi works will post results


----------



## Nerverios (Jul 16, 2010)

Negative. This Hamachi program is pretty useless tbh ... Its like something is blocking this game from seeing the other computer :S its totally stupid!


----------



## Nerverios (Jul 16, 2010)

OK ***!!! now none of the games will work. War cheifs or Aoe3 they will not see anything. I dunno wat the hell is going on here ...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Nerverios,

It could be possible that this Hamachi program is obstructing the rest of the games from working.

Have you uninstalled it as that might sort the new problem?


----------

